# Help Me Find A Custom Taxidermy Shop



## CountryLena (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello friends,

I want to give a decor touch to my place, and would love to own some carved skull piece.
I found these guys www.skullbliss.com, which unfortunately don't accept custom requests (carve my own cow/horse).
Any piece of advice is very welcome. Plz share your fav. shops.
:thumb:


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have any info for you, but that site that you posted does awesome work! If you find someone please post what they do for you---I would love to see the results. Good luck!


----------

